# timing chains replace belts



## james66 (Feb 27, 2006)

hello the belts that run the tractor tranmission on my bolens 1050. i'm going to change to a pair of timing chains from a 350 chevy motor. i have the case made that will bolt to the frame for safty should have power to spare and no sliping or breaking of belt i pull a 17' trailer full of wood from the house to the pond and i use it to plow and my tiller should work great with no belt sliping will try and post some pic of the work any idea or thought's may help with this thanks James


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

James, 

I am wondering whether the greatly increased strength and inability to slip under extreme load could put the transmission in a potential situation to break. At some point, something must give or something will break. I think your timing chains will work well but if put under a heavy load and no ability for the the belts to slip any longer; could this exeed the design limits?


----------



## james66 (Feb 27, 2006)

well after thinking about this applications. I'm going to use a 520 motorcycle chain and sprockets and a o-ring sealed versions they can handle alot of horsepower plus I'm going to put a chain tencher on the chain the 2 bottom sprockets are going to have a clutch so it will slip some but it will take alot of load or it will just flip over and break me thanks Chief for you input later james


----------

